# Photos 64 Pontiac Tempest Resto



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics of the resto. You can see more by going to my web site at http://www.hotrodtempest.com


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Man, that's gonna be _*sweeeeeet*_ when your done with it!!! Good luck with it!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I went to your website, man, your doing an awesome job!! You should have one sweet ride! :cheers


----------



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey thanks! I'D GET IT DONE SOONER IF MY WIFE WOULD FREE UP SOME MONEY!


----------



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

*More 64 Tempest resto Pictures*

Here are some more pics of my 64 tempest. These are pics of the completed frame and suspension with exception of the rear sway bar. I'm having brackets machined to install the sway bar high to the rear end. www.hotrodtempest.com


----------

